# Précommande iPhone XS Fnac



## fserfser (19 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir à tous !

J'ai précommandé l'iPhone XS à la FNAC de Nice (en magasin, pas en ligne), le 14 septembre à l'ouverture ! Je me suis dit que je l'aurai à coup sur pour le 21 septembre, mais je viens de voir que le délais est au 27 septembre..

Apparemment, ca serait un problème de fournisseur, c'est bizarre non ? Vous avez précommandé en magasin vous aussi ?

Merci ! J'espère l'avoir vendredi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2018)

Vu que c’était disponible à partir du 21 : non
Ils doivent avoir un petit stock le 21 pour les chanceux et tu n’en fais pas parti


----------



## subsole (19 Septembre 2018)

Tu aurais mieux fait de le commander directement en ligne chez Apple, ou dans ton cas à l'AppleStore physique de Cap 3000.
Évidemment Apple se sert d'abord, il préfère vendre en direct plutôt qu'en accordant une marge à un revendeur. 
De plus,  pour la garantie c'est plus simple, pas de distinguo entre le vendeur et le fabriquant, le SAV Fnac se résumant à renvoyer les iPhones et autres Mac chez Apple.


----------



## Hellow (19 Septembre 2018)

Tu le recevras peut-être le 21 comme normalement prévu, ça fait plusieurs années que je précommande les nouveaux iPhone sur Orange et le délai prévu sur le suivi de commande est toujours environ 7 jours supérieur à la date normale et je le reçois bien à chaque fois le jour de la sortie.


----------



## fserfser (19 Septembre 2018)

J'aurai voulu le faire chez Apple mais j'avais des chèques cultures à écouler, c'était les seuls à les prendre ! 

Et merci Hellow !! Ca me donne de l'espoir


----------

